# ipad 3



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

je voudrais savoir si c'est sûr que le ipad 3 va sortir dans un mois et si c'est sûr que j'ai fait une connerie de m'acheter le ipad 2 aujourd'hui. Si c'est le cas je vais le ramener et demander s'ils me le reprennent.


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2012)

http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/ipad-3-premiere-semaine-de-mars-77842

Comme toujours, ce ne sont que des rumeurs.


----------

